# Reparacion de Crossover



## garrad (Ene 19, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigo, quisiera ver si me pudiesen ayudar a la reparacion de mi crossover, es de un bafle b52 mx1515... al termino de una fiesta me di cuenta que ambas bocinas de 15 pulgadas no sonaban, destape y el problema esta en la salida del crossover, ya revise el valor de los capacitores con un multimetro y parece que estan bien, y le cambie las lamparas. Que podria ser? las bobinas parecen no estar quemadas ni cortado el cobre.

Les dejo una foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

garrad dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo, quisiera ver si me pudiesen ayudar a la reparacion de mi crossover, es de un bafle b52 mx1515... al termino de una fiesta me di cuenta que ambas bocinas de 15 pulgadas no sonaban, destape y el problema esta en la salida del crossover, ya revise el valor de los capacitores con un multimetro y parece que estan bien, y le cambie las lamparas. Que podria ser? las bobinas parecen no estar quemadas ni cortado el cobre.
> 
> Les dejo una foto


¿ Como sabes que es el divisor de frecuencias y no el woofer ?, ¿ Probaste si funciona ?


----------



## garrad (Ene 19, 2016)

Si ya revise los woofer, ambos funcionan, y al meterle señal a la entrada del crossover no me da salida en los woofer, solo en el driver


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

Entre la entrada al crossover y el woofer debe existir continuidad, el woofer se conecta en serie con la bobina, comprueba que esta esté bien soldada.


----------



## garrad (Ene 19, 2016)

Coloque una punta del multimetro en la entrada negativa (-) del crossover, y la otra punta en la salida negativa del woofer y efectivamente, da continuidad, tanto en el driver, como en ambos woofer. En la entrada (+) no da continuidad en ninguno.. ni woofer ni driver


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

Posiblemente la bobina mas grande se encuentre desoldada o quemada


----------



## garrad (Ene 19, 2016)

una es de 0.5 mh y otra de 0.8 mh conecte una resistencia de 10 omhs en serie a ambas bobinar y realize lectura y me marca 10.7  , por lo que supuse que no esta quemada. Ademas al medir continuidad entre cada extremo de la bobina, me marca continuidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

El circuito del crossover debe ser similar a esto (La parte del woofer) mira donde se interrumpe el circuito. 

​
Lo que dice B1 y B2 ¿ Son fusibles ?, ¿ Lámparas ?, ¿ Los verificaste ?


----------



## felixreal (Ene 21, 2016)

Hooola_que_tal !

El condensador de 15uF 100v en corto....o una pista interrumpida o mala soldadura.....no puede ser mucho más.......

Saludos!!!!


----------



## garrad (Ene 21, 2016)

felixreal dijo:


> Hooola_que_tal !
> 
> El condensador de 15uF 100v en corto....o una pista interrumpida o mala soldadura.....no puede ser mucho más.......
> 
> Saludos!!!!



Problema resuelto amigos, una bobina estaba desoldada, yo solo medi continuidad entre la bobina pero no enttre una pista, la solde, y ya suena¡ gracias por su tiempo



Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito del crossover debe ser similar a esto (La parte del woofer) mira donde se interrumpe el circuito.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139139​
> Lo que dice B1 y B2 ¿ Son fusibles ?, ¿ Lámparas ?, ¿ Los verificaste ?



Gracias Fogonazo, problema resuelto una bobina se desoldo de la placa y yo solo habia medido continuidad de la misma bobina no de la placa. saludos


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 14, 2019)

espero que no haya problema de colgar mi duda aquí ya que estoy por reparar mi primer bafle (es de la escuela donde trabaja mi esposa y el presupuesto es 0)aun que el presupuesto no es problema (por que no hay , algo menos de que preocuparse)prefiero preguntar.

ya revise el valor de condensadores y resistencias y esta ok.
pero no se que es este componente y como leer su valor.

este es el paciente y el estado final, es todos quemados woofers y driver (asi se le llama o es un tweter)

lo estoy reparando por que a mi esposa le toca la ceremonia del día del niño y lo va a usar y no hay otro y como no quiere gritar, toca reparar.
si tal ves alguien piense que lo repare la escuela, perooo resulta que no hay dinero y a mi esposa le encabr....na pedir frías prefiere salir del apuro y seguir adelante

en fin colgué aquí la duda por que viene un crossover adentro jejejje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> pero no se que es este componente y como leer su valor.


 

Varistor , pasada su tensión de referencia conducen , se usan de protección , debe medir infinito , si no está explotado  está bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2019)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> espero que no haya problema de colgar mi duda aquí ya que estoy por reparar mi primer bafle. . . .


*Ninguno.*
Hiciste lo que corresponde  buscar un tema similar a lo que estás consultando


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 15, 2019)

después de saber que es investigue un poco, y resulta que si mide tanto en continuidad,como en la escala de diodos y en ohms mide 000.4 ohms,( de lo leído y como menciono dosmetros no esta explotado pensé que estaría bueno) y aquí una duda en lo investigado indican que van en paralelo con la carga para protegerla (acompañado de un fusible en serie con la carga).
el detalle es que en este crossover esta en serie con el driver o tweeter y ahí la duda como protege o se usa ya que no esta en paralelo con la carga.


lo puse como capacitor por que ignoraba que era y de acuerdo a lo leído es de 60 Volts correcto (tengo entendido que pocos especifican el voltaje explicitamente y en la mayoría cada quien tiene su propio código.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2019)

El varistor *NO* va conectado así como en tu dibujo, se conecta en paralelo con el elemento al que debe proteger 





​Lo que me da para pensar que:
1) Miraste mal el circuito
2) NO es un varistor sino un resistor PTC (Poco probable)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que me da para pensar que:
> 1) Miraste mal el circuito


 




Fogonazo dijo:


> 2) NO es un varistor sino un resistor PTC (Poco probable)


 
Se calienta , aumenta la resistencia , conduce menos , baja los agudos ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _*Se calienta , aumenta la resistencia , conduce menos , baja los agudos*_?



El equivalente a la "Lamparita"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Si si , los muy muy nuevos llevan eso ya que las lamparitas ya no se fabrican . . .


----------



## sergiot (Abr 17, 2019)

Si va como dibujaste y es un ptc, acercale el soldador para que tome temperatura y al mismo tiempo medile su resistencia, si sube es ptc, si no se modifica es un fusible, los he visto en algunas placas electronicas.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 19, 2019)

hola lamento escribir hasta ahora pero estuve 2 días sin luz, y realice la prueba del cautin y va subiendo su resistencia,algo que me falto dibujar es que todavía lleva un capacitor de 2.2uf en el tweter o driver aparte del crossover de momento se lo retire, ya que según yo sale sobrando puesto que el crossover ya hace esa función, y pues ya esta listo y funcionando.

pd al tweter o driver le cambie el diafragma (así le llamo el de la tienda yo llegue y le dije tiene de "estos").

y a los woofers solo la bobina.

para ser el primer bafle creo que no salí tan raspado,ya les contare si aguanto la ceremonia del día del niño.

agradezco su tiempo en atender mis dudas seguimos leyéndonos.


----------



## Macraist (Mar 5, 2020)

garrad dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo, quisiera ver si me pudiesen ayudar a la reparacion de mi crossover, es de un bafle b52 mx1515... al termino de una fiesta me di cuenta que ambas bocinas de 15 pulgadas no sonaban, destape y el problema esta en la salida del crossover, ya revise el valor de los capacitores con un multimetro y parece que estan bien, y le cambie las lamparas. Que podria ser? las bobinas parecen no estar quemadas ni cortado el cobre.
> 
> Les dejo una foto



colgándome de este hilo, quisiera preguntar cómo puedo medir un crossover con un multitester realrms. El crossover es pasivo, de tres vías y una potencia de 50wrms y 100peak. De forma audible logró notar algunas diferencias entre los parlantes, básicamente un parlante tienemás agudos que el otro. Por lo que me interesaría saber(si  es que me pueden ayudar) como puedo medir el crossover con un multitester. Descartar que alguna salida no esté entregando las frecuencias que debiese entregar etc.

Parlantes SanyoSX505 3 vías mid,high, low range.
Amplificador pioneer sa6800II
Preamp Sony 212as


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2020)

Macraist dijo:


> colgándome de este hilo, quisiera preguntar cómo puedo medir un crossover con un multitester realrms. El crossover es pasivo, de tres vías y una potencia de 50wrms y 100peak. De forma audible logró notar algunas diferencias entre los parlantes, básicamente un parlante tienemás agudos que el otro. Por lo que me interesaría saber(si  es que me pueden ayudar) como puedo medir el crossover con un multitester. Descartar que alguna salida no esté entregando las frecuencias que debiese entregar etc.
> 
> Parlantes SanyoSX505 3 vías mid,high, low range.
> Amplificador pioneer sa6800II
> Preamp Sony 212as


Baja de la WEB alguno de los generadores de frecuencias que hay para PC, con eso envías señal al amplificador y la reproduces con tus parlantes.
Variando la frecuencia puedes hacer sonar uno u otro parlante, si todo está bien.

*NO *te entusiasmes con la potencia podrías quemar algo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 5, 2020)

Y usar la misma PC como analizador de espectro para ver si las frecuencias de ambos parlantes estan bien en cortes y demas, ya que con el multimetro/tester/multitester si no tienes osciloscopio, o alguna forma de medir frecuencia, no vas a poder hacer nada


----------



## sergiot (Mar 6, 2020)

Con el generador de audio y si no tenes como medir la respuesta del parlante o del croosver, desconecta los parlantes y los probas de a uno, el woofer primero y empezas con frecuencias de 20hz, hasta que se supone esta el corte y de ahi en mas deberia ir atenueandose según el orden del croosver, despues pones el medio, y arrancas un poco mas abajo de donde se supone esta calculado el croosver y que deberia ser similar a cuando el woofer corta, y asi con el tweeter.

Hay aplicaciones para el celualr que miden Decibeles, asi no dependes de tu oido.


----------

